# Scorpion ID please



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi all,
Can one of the many people on here please ID this little guy for me?
Thankyou
(sorry about the quality)


----------



## bk201 (Mar 23, 2009)

cercophonius sp.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## bk201 (Mar 23, 2009)

you find it? keeping it?


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah found it.
I might, our place is chockas ATM with the guys! They're everywhere!


----------



## bk201 (Mar 23, 2009)

yea they can get like that in someplaces during the year,keep it on slightly damp fertiliser free soil or cocopeat keep one end damper and have a piece of flat wood or stone for it to burrow under and a few ventilation holes quite easy to keep even in chinese containers.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! Right now they're in 2 large cricket containers with soil from outside, some mulchy stuff in one corner, some small leaves and a small bit of coconut husk as a hidey spot. I spray the tubs each night.
Also I'm using a cotton wool ball for a water source that gets wetted down each morning and night too. Should I also add a bottle top with water aswell?


----------



## bk201 (Mar 23, 2009)

cotton and bottle caps are not needed just keep the substrate damp no waterbowl is needed as they will absorb the water through there body from the moisture out of the soil.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Mar 23, 2009)

Cool thanks heaps!


----------



## Adsell (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks more like Lychas sp. to me.
Ads


----------



## bk201 (Mar 24, 2009)

lychas arent shiny and there stingers are usually thiner, a clearer pic would help


----------



## Snakebuster (Mar 24, 2009)

Its a marbled scorpion. Don't let it sting you; They are poisonous.


----------



## bk201 (Mar 24, 2009)

no scorpions in australia are considered dangerous most usually just give a 2-3 minutes of slight pain


----------



## trogdor1988 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wrong all of you, its not a buthid, its a bothriurid.. Its a Cercophonius squama or an undescribed cercophonius, keep it really moist as they love it wet and they dont like to get to hot or they die. Stings not to bad, ive been done by mine. By the look of the colouration im guessing you live mid north coast or there abouts?


----------



## trogdor1988 (Mar 24, 2009)

woops sorry bk didnt realise you already said that haha.. oh no your from cockatoo wherever that is lol, but yeah its definately a cercophonius most likely squama. As said above its hands are to thick and its shiny, plus the general body shape is easier to tell its not a lychas, these things eat like crazy and will look like there about to blow up in no time lol. They do like burrowin and never comin to the top though.


----------



## bk201 (Mar 24, 2009)

cerc are from all over the place not just mnc alot down the southern part of aus nsw vic aswell sa to


edit:you noticed lol.


----------



## grub73 (Mar 24, 2009)

its a north coast squama ,


----------



## trogdor1988 (Mar 24, 2009)

bk201 said:


> cerc are from all over the place not just mnc alot down the southern part of aus nsw vic aswell sa to
> 
> 
> edit:you noticed lol.


 
Yeah mate, i fixed my last post didnt realise you had already said, didnt notice it written up top. And yes but different area's are usually different colouration. There found in qld, w.a i believe there is a sp found nsw, tassie, s.a everywhere i think.


----------

